# Steel head question



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok so I love fly fishing but only have a 5wt. If I could pick up a spinning rod for cheap what length should I get. Also how would I rig it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## r.smith18880 (Dec 26, 2011)

That depends on a lot. For plug fishing I like 8'6 med and for float I have 10' up to 12'6". Gander mountain brand steelhead rods seem to be pretty durable. Also I love the old shimano convergance series 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

What is plug fishing?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Plugs are a term guys use for describing fishing with Rapala's, Hot n' Tots, Thundersticks, etc. Basically any imitation of a batifish.


----------



## r.smith18880 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you were going to use thundersticks or wiggle warts.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

So basically I can use my bass rig while walking the Clinton river throwing certain kinds of raps?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My first steelie came on a Hot 'N Tot cast on what I was using for bass later in the year. I think it was a 7' Light to Medium action. You can catch them on lots of different set ups, but some gear will do better than others given the right application.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Okuma makes alot of spinning rod and reel combinations that are very durable and nicely priced. Some of the guys on this site also will hand make you a custom steelhead rod I do not know the price range of those rods


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

You can fly-fish for steelhead with a 5 weight... I have

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> You can fly-fish for steelhead with a 5 weight... I have
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wheres my fly rod!?!?! If you aren't going to sell it to me, atleast tell me, stop hiding..., your just wasting my time!!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Hiding? ...dont think so. Selling a 700.00 rod for $25 . .again dont think so

Sorry members, this thread is not the right post for these comments, but some people are clueless

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, lol that got off topic quick.

So you think it's ok to fly fish with a 5wt?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Its a little under powered, but I've landed a few steelies on my faster action #5. My go to rod is only a 6, so I say go for it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry kalvinklein for using your post for unwanted comment but you know, it sucks when your time gets wasted. But back to the subject, a 5wt probably will not have enough backbone to handle a steelhead but it's possible with time to spare. You should buy a cheap 8wt combo, or a decent rod, an 8wt will be good because sometimes while fishing steelhead you run into kings. Well, good luck in your decisions.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Landed one on a 3wt this spring.


----------



## Oaky (Aug 13, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Sorry kalvinklein for using your post for unwanted comment but you know, it sucks when your time gets wasted. But back to the subject, a 5wt probably will not have enough backbone to handle a steelhead but it's possible with time to spare. You should buy a cheap 8wt combo, or a decent rod, an 8wt will be good because sometimes while fishing steelhead you run into kings. Well, good luck in your decisions.


so notwithstanding the sage/st croix and other higher end rods - there are some decent inexpensive options. on cabelas i have found some 8 wt with a fighting butt 4 (or 5 I forget) piece fly rod - 9' if I recall inside of $50. you have to hunt and watch their specials but i find it great to have on hand. It was a wild river rod if I remember correctly. Here is a tip - sometimes products appear in more than one description so vary your searches.. when I got that rod and reel combo - they were selling the same one under a slightly different heading for twice as much. if you're getting a spinning rod set up - medium action 9'6" is a good rod to start with. an im7/im6 would be good, just make sure you have more than one guide per foot (ie a 10 guide or 12 guide rod is awesome.). that said, i also have found that you can use some downrigger rods. they're heavier, but have a great backbone to fight fish and good guides and they're cheap. you won't look as good on the river, but it will catch fish. weight is important but length and how much the rod does the work is equally important. personally - i'm starting with heavier gear and as I get more proficient i am lowering weight and poundage and reel. that really dials up the adrenaline.. but I am nowhere near ready to catch an 8 pd steelhead on a 3 wt rod!


here is a link to one. this is dirt cheap and the reel is probably a throwaway. i had found a better model (koko bolo handle, fighting butt for a bit more, so you should research) anyway, i was happily surprised with that rod when I got it. I primarily got it as a backup b/c i needed a 4 piece rod for travel. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Fishing-Rod-Reel-Combos|/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/105571980/Cabelas-Cahill-Fly-Rod-and-Reel-Outfit/732362.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-fishing-rod-reel-combos%2F_%2FN-1102570%2B10000048%2FNe-10000048%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BBRprd711520%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd711520%3Bcat105571980


----------

